# Billing Nexplanon device and insertion to BCBS.



## Dyoung14 (Dec 19, 2016)

We are having a lot of issues with BCBS denying J7307 and 11981 stating that CMS has revised J-code format...? and that we need to be using a different dx code.  We've been using Z30.46 but, it will no longer pay.  Has anyone else had any trouble billing J-codes to BCBS?  I would appreciate any help.


----------



## CodingKing (Dec 19, 2016)

J code is still active. I wonder if it has to do with DX as the one you lists is for Removal, removal with reinsertion or just a check up. 

Insertion only I believe is Z30.017 - Encounter for initial prescription of implantable subdermal contraceptive[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]


----------



## garciablanca89 (May 26, 2017)

*Help billing CPT Code 11981*

Is this the correct code to bill Nexplanon in a PCP setting?
It pulls up as a anesthesia code ; HELP anyone!


----------



## Cmama12 (May 28, 2017)

11981 is the only code for insertion of Nexplanon.  It is not an anesthesia code.


----------



## vjensenbfp (Sep 27, 2017)

*Nexplanon denial*

Our denials is for the unit of measure. Mg??


----------



## minchumina (Jan 9, 2018)

*Units*

I use the  "UN" on the NDC code line of information for measurment indication


----------

